# Rotten Bridge, HDR



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2008)

I posted this in landscape/nature last night... Didn't think about it until this morning that its also an HDR... So i figured i would post it up here.

I'm still not sure if Im pleased with my results... I still have the ability go go back and change things.

What would you change if you could?


----------



## domromer (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it looks cool. It's a busy scene, sometimes it's hard to hdr so much detail.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2008)

Other than bringing a saw and getting rid of that one branch leaning in from the left, I would not change a thing between this time and the next time you go there to create another HDR of the scene.

And your going STRONGLY into the tone-mapping underlines and enhances all the detail there is to see, which I like a lot! Well done.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the pic!  The only thing I would change is to maybe lighten the frame of the bridge a little bit.  The bridge is the main focus of the piece, yet due to its dark frame and surrounding trees, it kinda loses contrast.  It does a good job of pulling the viewer's eyes to the rest of the piece, but I would just brighten it a little.  Awesome use of HDR though, if I didn't have a test on Monday that's what I would playing with right now!!!


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks everyone. 

Question though.. How does it look on yalls monitors? I've started to worry mine isn't right.. Does it look to saturated? I made a print of it today off our HP photo printer and some blue showed up where i didnt want it too.

I will have to go back and see what i can do about the bridge, I was having some problems with that.. but i have a pretty good idea how i can bring some light to it.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 5, 2008)

Yah, I feel yah. I'm looking at it with my other laptop and it looks completely different.  I just ordered that spider ES whatever calibration tool for CRT/LCD monitors.  I know it's not the best, but it's only like $75.....


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 5, 2008)

When i did the black and white.. I threw a layer mask on it to see what a fade to B&W would look like.. Looked decent so i will post it up too..


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah!  I really like that color to B&W fade.  That a really cool effect.


----------



## RedlineWRX04 (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome picture! What kind of camera and what type of software are you using to do this? I've tried using the tone mapping in photoshop but it's normally a hit or a miss. How do you process your images?


----------



## yardism (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a lot of blue on my monitor, but I still like the image.

Is that out near New Market somewhere, it seems familiar but I can't place it. I lived in Huntsville for 32 years...


----------



## Eupfhoria (Feb 10, 2008)

I would really like to see your favorite exposure without the HDR.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 10, 2008)

yardism said:


> There is a lot of blue on my monitor, but I still like the image.
> 
> Is that out near New Market somewhere, it seems familiar but I can't place it. I lived in Huntsville for 32 years...




Its actually in the middle of nowhere pretty much. If you have any idea where Cataco is... Then it was in that area.

As for my processing. I used photoshop hdr, then after i got the very basic hrd from it, i went and processed it even more with shadows/highlights and playing with contrast and such. 



And, i will go back and look at my exposure shots to post up a basic one.


----------



## fred333 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the black and white. Very cool look.


----------



## skipper34 (Feb 14, 2008)

What is an HDR?


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 14, 2008)

High Dynamic Range. You take multiple exposures of what you want.. and combine them together.

I hate to say it, but check out google for a better explanation. That will give you a better understanding of it.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 14, 2008)

skipper34 said:


> What is an HDR?



Usually it's 3 different exposures, one over exposed, one normally exposed, and one under exposed. Then you merge it and tonemap it in Photomatix or an advanced version of photoshop.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 14, 2008)

I really liked how the rust on the railings matched the sunset and mountains =)


----------

